
A critique of Common Lisp [pdf] - ajani
http://www.dreamsongs.com/Files/clcrit.pdf
======
timonoko
I guess the "powerful" Loop-macro was not even invented yet. They do mention
the overloading of the Format with some incomprehensible stuff. Which was also
one of the reasons I lost interest in Common Lisp at that time in 1984.

~~~
lispm
The powerful LOOP macro was invented in the early seventies in Interlisp at
Xerox PARC. It was called FOR there.

It was then reimplemented in Maclisp and Lisp Machine Lisp in the late 70s as
the LOOP macro we know now. It was then ported to Common Lisp and later added
to the standard, after looking at several alternatives.

